# L2tp/ipsec



## wong_baru (May 21, 2010)

please help dear in making an application program. Here unfortunately made an application program using L2TP VPN server but how to use L2TP using IPsec where the windows as a client. I have managed to create an application using L2TP VPN server with windows client sebai but how do I get IPsec connections can join by using L2TP (L2TP VPN server using the MPD 5 using OS FreeBSD 8.0 Stable)

so essentially how to use the L2TP server in the join by using IPsec with windows as a client

Please Help Me......................


----------



## wong_baru (May 21, 2010)

in addition to that which I make applications with MPD 5 L2TP server using FreeBSD as a server and Windows XP as a client in which L2TP configuration using MPD 5 can connect properly with Windows XP client but how to configure IPsec in order to connect as well with Windows as a client. configuration only client server with FreeBSD as a server and Windows as a client. so can the mentioned L2TP over IPsec with Windows XP as Client


----------



## wong_baru (May 23, 2010)

At this moment, i have instaled a freeBSD Server, with Samba, MPD using L2TP, and everything works OK. But to do it work on windows xp, i need to configure Ipsec, can you help me for a source of documentation to enable ipsec with l2tp.

Because I have exhaustly search on net, but I have found only scenarios where connecting two bsd boxes, even without l2tp.

So i need to know how l2tp/ipsec works on windows xp, and configure it on FreeBSD Server.

Thanks.


----------

